# Cowboy after OSHA requirements.



## mdshunk

Here's a funny old cartoon:


----------



## Celtic

Lol


----------



## painter jeff

Good one...


----------



## tgeb

Very Funny!


----------



## jmic

For some reason I see no humor in that . :w00t:


----------



## neolitic

They forgot the irritating, repetitive, earsplitting back-up warning system!


----------



## mdshunk

neolitic said:


> They forgot the irritating, repetitive, earsplitting back-up warning system!


I must have gotten water in the backup thing on the truck I drive most days. It sounds like a sick cricket now. Those stupid backup alarms are crazy expensive, for all the more they are.


----------



## neolitic

Figure out the secret for making it sound that way!
You could make a fortune on retro-fits.


----------

